# 12 gauge 223 under over pump?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Is this just cool or what? 12 gauge and 223


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

photoshop? neat concept but looks kinda fake to me.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

not another evil rifle to add to the gun control ak47 collection (if you track gun control, you will see the joke)


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

It's a Crossfire Mk1.
Made by Saco Defense (about 10 miles from me here in Maine) back in the 1990's for Crossfire LLC in Colorado.
Quite rare... my favorite LGS actually got one in trade last year and it's still hanging on their wall in the "he'll no it's not for sale" section.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

It's real, I think there was a problem with them and some catastrophic failures. I don't remember exactly what the issue was.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> It's real, I think there was a problem with them and some catastrophic failures. I don't remember exactly what the issue was.


 Oh,, If anyone knows what the problem was let me know,, I found one and was thinking of making an offer on it if I can get it reasonable


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Oh,, If anyone knows what the problem was let me know,, I found one and was thinking of making an offer on it if I can get it reasonable


Good for a collection... most definitely NOT a go to war gun. They're going for anywhere between $1000 and $2000 depending on condition.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I remember the number one word used to describe them was they sucked. From there they got more creative.
Most say their only value maybe as a collector peace.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Looks like a mess to me, can't imagine it actually working well. If you're interested in a combination gun look for an older Savage Model 24. They are also building the new Savage Model 42 which is either a .22lr or .22WMR over a .410 bore. Not quite .223 over 12ga but might suit your purpose if you're interested in a combination gun.

-Infidel


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Infidel said:


> Looks like a mess to me, can't imagine it actually working well. If you're interested in a combination gun look for an older Savage Model 24. They are also building the new Savage Model 42 which is either a .22lr or .22WMR over a .410 bore. Not quite .223 over 12ga but might suit your purpose if you're interested in a combination gun.
> 
> -Infidel


 Thanks that is a great suggestion,, But I was sort of looking for a wall hanger. Just thought it would nice to have.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I agree with the desenting posts, 

It has 1 clip but fire both rounds?

Looks like a photoshop gun to me as the top barrel (assuming it is the 12ga) is necked down, which isn't necessary for a shot gun.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> I agree with the desenting posts,
> 
> It has 1 clip but fire both rounds?
> 
> Looks like a photoshop gun to me as the top barrel (assuming it is the 12ga) is necked down, which isn't necessary for a shot gun.


 Yes I agree But you got to admit that it would make a great conversation piece and just for collecting it would be cool and I do a little trading
The right guy might trade me something really nice for it. I'm going to offer $500 if I get it I think I'll do well.
And yea,,The 223 takes a magazine and it holds 4 12 gauge shells --I'm hopping to work my up to a really nice Colt 1911 .45
Yes it's real maybe not a good idea but still it's real. I'm not sure but I think it takes an AR magazine.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I agree with the desenting posts,
> 
> It has 1 clip but fire both rounds?
> 
> Looks like a photoshop gun to me as the top barrel (assuming it is the 12ga) is necked down, which isn't necessary for a shot gun.


Oh it's a real firearm.. I've held one in my hands.


----------

